# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Los ecosistemas acuáticos y litorales, los más degradados en España

## sergi1907

La secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, Teresa Ribera, junto al rector de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid (UAM), José María Sanz, y la Directora de CaixaForum Madrid, Isabel Fuentes, han presentado hoy los resultados del proyecto Evaluación de los Ecosistemas del Milenio de España.

 En este acto se han explicado los avances del proyecto que coordinan conjuntamente la Fundación Biodiversidad y la UAM, en el que también participan universidades, el CSIC y otros centros de investigación españoles.

 La Secretaria de Estado ha señalado que este estudio es un primer paso para conocer nuestro patrimonio y capital natural sobre el cual ha que avanzar en la divulgación y la mejor gestión y protección de dichos ecosistemas, básicos para el bienestar humano.

 Auspiciado por Naciones Unidas, el programa científico de la Evaluación de los Ecosistemas del Milenio constituye el mayor esfuerzo internacional llevado a cabo para evaluar el estado de los ecosistemas del planeta. Con la misma vocación de alumbrar el conocimiento sobre nuestros vínculos con la biodiversidad, la Evaluación de los Ecosistemas del Milenio de España reúne el trabajo de más de 60 científicos de distintos campos de las ciencias ecológicas y sociales, que han analizado el estado y la evolución de los ecosistemas terrestres y acuáticos en España, así como su capacidad para seguir prestando servicios básicos para el bienestar de la sociedad española.

 Los primeros resultados y conclusiones del proyecto se han sintetizado en un informe que lleva como título Ecosistemas y Biodiversidad de España para el Bienestar Humano. Esta publicación avanza información, validada científicamente, que pone de manifiesto los estrechos vínculos que existen entre la conservación de los ecosistemas españoles y la calidad de vida de la población. Se pretende así alentar un cambio de paradigma desde el equilibrio entre conservación y desarrollo hacia la Conservación para el Bienestar Humano.

 Durante la presentación de los resultados del proyecto 'Evaluación de los Ecosistemas del Milenio en España' en el espacio CaixaForum de Madrid, Ribera ha desvelado que los servicios de regulación de los ecosistemas son "los más negativamente afectados" puesto que el 87 por ciento de estos se encuentra en estado crítico o vulnerable.

 Según ha precisado, de los ecosistemas acuáticos continentales, los litorales y los macaronésicos los que han sufrido un mayor deterioro, mientras que de acuerdo al informe, los ecosistemas de bosques y los de montaña son los que mejor conservan su capacidad de generar servicios.

 El proyecto ha evaluado el estado y las tendencias de los servicios de 14 tipos operativos de ecosistemas en el territorio estatal y se han analizado 22 servicios, entre ellos, servicios de abastecimiento (alimentos, agua, materias primas, acervo genético, etc.), servicios de regulación (hídrica, climática, de la calidad del aire, del control de la erosión, etc.) y servicios culturales (identidad cultural, conocimiento ecológico local, turismo de naturaleza o la educación ambiental).

 Para más información sobre el proyecto: www.ecomilenio.es.

 Puede descargarse el informe Ecosistemas y Biodiversidad de España para el Bienestar Humano en www.fundacion-biodiversidad.es.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/biodive...2#.ToHPdzRZd7E

----------

